# In Florida angeln womit?wodrauf?Wie?etc!



## Robin1996 (7. August 2011)

Hi,

Bin in den Sommerferien in Florida:vik: und meine Eltern haben schon gesagt das sie dort mit mir angeln gehen. Allerdings habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung wo man da gut angeln gehen kann, was man da fängt und was ich für eine ausrüstung brauche!
Ich werde viel am strand sein also wollte ich wissen ob man von dort aus gut angel kann, womit etc. .
Ich habe mir vorgenommen einmal Hochseeangeln zu fahren mit einem Charterboot oder Party-Fishing-Boot. Dazu hätte ich gerne ein paar Tipps und ein paar Preise falls vorhanden. Ich habe gehört das dies in Islamorada sehr gut sei und da ich dort unteranderem auch bin wollte ich mal fragen ob diese Insel zu empfehlen ist oder ob es da was besseres gibt!

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für eure antworten und hoffe das nicht solche antworten kommen wie du bist noch viel zu jung, man kann dort mehr machen als angeln etc.!


----------



## Janbr (8. August 2011)

*AW: In Florida angeln womit?wodrauf?Wie?etc!*

Hi,

ich bin grad in Florida, genauer auf Pine Island, ca. 50 meilen noerdlich von Tampa. Hier gibt es ungelogen etwa alle 5 Meilen einen Angelpier von dem aus man angeln kann. Ausserdem angeln hier auch alle von den vielen Bruecken oder vom Strand. Das beste wird sein mal nach fishing und der Gegend in die du faehrst zu googln. Hier kannst du auch in den Tackleshops fragen, das hab ich auch so gemacht und die Leute geben bereitwillig Auskunft.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Sockeye (8. August 2011)

*AW: In Florida angeln womit?wodrauf?Wie?etc!*

Hallo Jan,

Was geht denn momentan um Pine Island?
Ich bin hier in CC und probieren alles Moegliche, aber ausser ein paar Trouts zun zwei Haien ist uns noch nichts verwertbares an den Haken gegangen.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Janbr (8. August 2011)

*AW: In Florida angeln womit?wodrauf?Wie?etc!*

Hi Sokeye,

ich war nur zweimal auf einem der Pieres hier mit meinem fuenfjaehrigen Sohn. Wir haben ziemlich viele Kleine Snapper geaergert. Sonst ist Familienurlaub angesagt.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Robin1996 (10. August 2011)

*AW: In Florida angeln womit?wodrauf?Wie?etc!*

Jo ich habe schon viel gefunden hätte nurnoch so eine frage sollte ich das equip da kaufen oder hier? Wie hoch sind die chancen wenn ich da mit dem chaterboot und einem guid (hoffe das schreibt man so) was fange?


----------



## Tatiana (10. August 2011)

*AW: In Florida angeln womit?wodrauf?Wie?etc!*

Na, da hänge ich mich gleich hier dran, wenn ich darf. #h

Wir sind ab Ende Sept. für 2 Wochen in Florida unterwegs, im Raum Venice/Sarasota.

Während dieser Zeit würden wir gerne eine guided fishingtour (inshore oder near shore, für offshore sind unsere Mägen wohl zu wenig seefest) ab Venice, Sarasota oder Boca Grande unternehmen (mit 3 Anglern, 1/2 Tag). Tante Google spuckt zigfache Resultate aus, allerdings fehlen mir hier die Erfahrungsberichte. Kennt jemand einen empfehlenswerten Anbieter?

Letztes Jahr haben wir nur von Fishingpiers aus gefischt, für dieses Jahr werden wir Fischerlizenzen erwerben. Als Fishingspots habe ich mir mal das Sanibel Pier und Malatcha Pass vorgemerkt. Hat mir noch jemand Tipps für Hotspots in der Nähe von Venice/Sarasota/Boca Grande?

Existiert ein empfehlenswerter Führer/eine Guideline, wo die essbaren Fische im Golf von Mexico und deren Mindestgrösse (für die legale Mitnahme) vermerkt sind? Online findet sich schon einiges, nur ist das für die Mitnahme zum Fischen etwas problematisch (ausser es gäbe eine App für das iPhone? ).

Zu guter Letzt: Ist der BassPro Shop in einem der Outlets vertreten? Letztes Jahr waren wir vorwiegend im Walmart unterwegs, vorletztes Jahr auch vereinzelt im West Marine.

Sorry für den langen Post und danke für die Hilfe!

LG
Tatiana


----------



## Janbr (10. August 2011)

*AW: In Florida angeln womit?wodrauf?Wie?etc!*

@ Robin

Kauf den Kram hier, ist um einiges billiger. Du solltest dich beim Rutenkauf nur vorher bei deiner Fluggesellschaft informieren wie lang das Gepaeck sein darf. Die meisten Ruten sind hier in den USA nur zweigeteilt (kein Problem bei den Autos hier)

Wegen Laeden wurde ich mal in Google nach fishing tackle suchen oder auf probass.com und gandermountain.com nach Laeden suchen.

@ Tatiana

Druck dir doch das hier aus fuer Suesswasser und Salzwasser. Normal bekommst du die Broschueren auch in jedem Angelladen, aber sicher ist sicher:
http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/profiles/fish/freshwater-fish/
http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/profiles/fish/saltwater-fish/

Und hier alles zu den Regeln in Suess- und Salzwasser:
http://myfwc.com/fishing/freshwater/regulations/
http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/

Und such mal im ITunes store nach dem App FishID von MedlMobile, da hast du den gesuchten App ;-) (geht mir auch so, ohne my IPone waere ich aufgeschmissen, ist der perfekte Hirnersatz)

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Tatiana (10. August 2011)

*AW: In Florida angeln womit?wodrauf?Wie?etc!*

Vielen Dank Jan!

Werde mich mal dort durchwühlen! 

LG & schönen Abend
Tatiana


----------



## bastelberg (14. August 2011)

*AW: In Florida angeln womit?wodrauf?Wie?etc!*

Hi,
war bis jetzt 8 x drüben und hab auch jedes Mal mein eigenes Equipment mit genommen, was Rute und Rolle betrifft und Schnur. Köder gibt es vor Ort jede Menge. Wer jede Menge Kohle hat kauft sich im Baitshop Shrimps. Die sind mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so billig. Und wenn kauf ich nur noch selected, sind groß, gibt aber auch mehr große Fische. Ansonsten hab ich immer mein Baitnet bei, vor etlichen Jahren drüben gekauft. Ist zwar immer 'ne Schlepperei, aber lohnt sich, wenn man öfter rüberfährt. Wurftechniken gibt's im I-net jede Maenge. Übt zu Hause, dann ist die Blamage nicht zu groß. Party boat ist nicht schlecht, man sollte aber keine zu großen Ansprüche stellen, es sei denn man macht 12h oder over night Fahrten. Ansonsten sind kleinere Mangrove Snapper, Grey Snapper, etc., um die 20 cm, an der Tagesordnung. Inshore lohnt auf Redfish, Spanish Macarel usw.


----------



## bastelberg (14. August 2011)

*AW: In Florida angeln womit?wodrauf?Wie?etc!*

Denk auch an die fishing licence. Die braucht man mittler Weile auch von Land. Kostet für 4 Wo mit Snook Permit 50 Bucks. Bekommt man in grösseren Sportgeschäften (bringt Zeit mit)oder bei den öffentlichen Stellen für Fischerei Info unter: http://myfwc.com/license/
Der einzige Fisch, der mir noch fehlt, ist ein anständiger Cobia.
Ansonsten gilt feiner ist besser und bringt mehr Fisch. Wenn Stahlvorfach, dann sehr fein. Snook, z.B. ist da sehr empfindlich.


----------



## Robin1996 (19. August 2011)

*AW: In Florida angeln womit?wodrauf?Wie?etc!*

So bin jetzt vor 3 tagen angekommen. Angel abends bzw. nachts auf haie ich hatte gestern leider noch kein glück aber viele andere schon.


----------



## Robin1996 (22. August 2011)

*AW: In Florida angeln womit?wodrauf?Wie?etc!*

Falls es euch inetressiert hier ein paar fotos von meinem fang:vik: ( ich denke er ist ganz in ordnung)! Ich hoffe ihr glaubt mir auch ohne das ich ein bild reinstelle wo ich die fische in der hand habe, da ich keine bilder ins internet stelle wo man mein gesicht drauf sieht und dann müsste ich mich ja zensieren xD.

Erstes Foto: Wir hatten nicht genug haken für alle Fische.|bigeyes

Zweites Foto: Hier sieht man die fische ein wenig in der kühlbox. Leider habe ich nur fotos wo ich selber mit drauf bin wo man die fische gut sehen kann. sorry!

Drittes Foto: Hier sieht man das Boot mit dem wir rausgefahren sind!


Alle Fische die man sieht wurden nicht mit der multirolle gefangen!

MfG
Robin


----------

